# ASUS GTX 770 DirectCU II OC 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 30, 2013)

The ASUS GTX 770 employs the company's well-known DirectCU II thermal solution using heatpipes that directly touch the GPU surface for optimum heat transfer. The card is also overclocked out of the box.

*Show full review*


----------



## m1ch (May 30, 2013)

compared to ASUS' GTX 670 it's just loud. no Metro: Last Light coupon lowers its overall value a lil bit. Happily skipping this "new" gen
btw. noice review w1zz, as always


----------



## newtekie1 (May 30, 2013)

On the overclocking page you said the maximum overclock was 1753MHz, I think you meant 2030MHz.


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> On the overclocking page you said the maximum overclock was 1753MHz, I think you meant 2030MHz.



fixed


----------



## Madn3ss795 (May 30, 2013)

They made bigger board but still use the same cooler saw on their GTX680, which results in a weird looking unit 0_o.


----------



## BorisDG (May 30, 2013)

The card is copy/paste GTX 680 PCB. ;( Just new stock faster memory. But I can clock my up to 7300... Hoping 8** and Maxwell to be interesting leap.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 30, 2013)

Is the ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II launched??....I guess not or else there would have been a review...right??


----------



## BorisDG (May 30, 2013)

I think that they won't release custom based PCB's for GK110, since nVidia forbid this for Titan, because of it's complexity. 780 is using the exact same chip and PCB, so ...


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 31, 2013)

So if i am still in the eVGA step-up period is it worth upgrading to this one or just stay with my 670? Oh and i do not really play anything over 1080p as well.


----------



## BorisDG (May 31, 2013)

Totally worthless for me.


----------



## Freddy23 (May 31, 2013)

In central europe the cheapest GTX 770 is currently in stock for 375€.
A 7970 GHz Edition is in stock for 350€ including the never settle reloaded games bundle (Crysis 3, Bioshock, Tomb raider).   

Tough decision but I will go for the 7970 ghz Edition....


----------



## anubis44 (May 31, 2013)

What's with only 2GB of ram? What person in their right mind would spend $400+ at this point on a video card with less than 3GB of ram? Even if you only have a 1920x1080 monitor right now, you may very well want to grab 2 more for eyefinity, or move up to a 2056x1600 monitor before you get rid of this card. Not to mention you'll be locked into buying another 2GB card if you go SLI, or you'll be pairing a 2GB card with a 4GB card, which will still limit your texture memory to 2GB.

The card is already obsolete out of the box imho. nVidia thinks they can fatten up their profit margins with these -- I suggest we send a message that it's not on by leaving them on the store shelves.


----------



## BorisDG (May 31, 2013)

@W1zzard



> ASUS is using a different voltage controller than the reference design. Since it has been rebranded, we are not exactly sure what model it is, but it looks like one from uPI.



For me, like the GTX 680 and the overall chip design looks like typical CHiL 8318 or CHiL 8228. 
uPI looks pretty different.


----------



## Casecutter (May 31, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> So if i am still in the eVGA step-up period is it worth upgrading to this one or just stay with my 670? Oh and i do not really play anything over 1080p as well.


I’ve never seen it work as a smart trade...
Say you paid $360 EVGA 670 (if you sent in a rebate EVGA subtracts that back also). Want to Step-Up today, the lowest GTX770 listed on their site now it's $420 (their OOS on everything else), and you can only start the process with an "in-stock" items.  So you need $60 (or $80 if there was say $20 rebate on the 670) for the upgrade.  Figure shipping both ways that might be like $20, tax on the 670 (don't get that back) so that might have been $30, while there's tax on the new 770 figure approx. $34. So figure like $140-150 (or if a $20 rebate add that).  So for what amounts to "at least" $505 miniumm (360+145) you get perhaps 20% performance for additional 40% in cost, and being without a card for perhaps 14 days.   

This all hinges on if you "registered" within 14 days of the invoice date. 
http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 31, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> I’ve never seen it work as a smart trade...
> Say you paid $360 EVGA 670 (if you sent in a rebate EVGA subtracts that back also). Want to Step-Up today, the lowest GTX770 listed on their site now it's $420 (their OOS on everything else), and you can only start the process with an "in-stock" items.  So you need $60 (or $80 if there was say $20 rebate on the 670) for the upgrade.  Figure shipping both ways that might be like $20, tax on the 670 (don't get that back) so that might have been $30, while there's tax on the new 770 figure approx. $34. So figure like $140-150 (or if a $20 rebate add that).  So for what amounts to "at least" $505 miniumm (360+145) you get perhaps 20% performance for additional 40% in cost, and being without a card for perhaps 14 days.
> 
> This all hinges on if you "registered" within 14 days of the invoice date.
> http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/



So basically not worth it then. I was not aware that they charged tax for the cards. If it does come up to ~%150 then mind as well stay with my current card due to having only ~%15 percent increase.


----------



## Casecutter (May 31, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> So basically not worth it then


It might have more merit for someone who say paid top dollar for a GTX660Ti FTW Signature2, something end of March/April.  But over that time finds it's just suffices on 1920x1080 in some of the new titles, while might consider a 2650x in a few months.  Then a few week later finds out this GTX770 was coming like end of May, the stars might align.  

If someone was cognizant of their position, and went and camped-out with all their information ready, just waiting for EVGA to list cards and got one for $410 it could work out favorable.  Tax on the 660Ti and both shipping cost amortized over 8-9 weeks is like $5-6 a week (rental), while the new (step-up with tax included) might be $140, that’s almost certainly ballpark ($320+140) if you would've shelled for nice EVGA GTX680 SC 8-9 weeks ago.  It really all comes down to timing and realizing the window is open for a short period for the lucky few.


----------



## Asuka26x (Jun 7, 2013)

Good. but hmm and,wait the palit gtx 770 appeals me more. dcII DESIGN NEED UPDATE!!!


----------



## LouieBibo (Jun 21, 2013)

I have GTX 770 but it runs only on pci-e 2.0 16x. should I run the NVidia patch pci-e 3.0? my rig Rampage IV extreme, 3960x. (x79 + SB-E)

yes I put my asus gtx 770 on pci-e 3.0 x16 slot(1) in my mobo. I don't run SLI.

can somebody help me?


----------

